# what is the difference please???



## Brother John (Feb 13, 2003)

What is the difference between these:
Aikido
Aikijutsu
Jujutsu

Thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## J-kid (Feb 13, 2003)

Aikido is like breaking the wrist type of stuff,

Jujitsu jujutsu or jijutsu  is a type of ground fighting where they use alot of joint locks and chocks.
Not to mention takedowns/throws.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 14, 2003)

What's the difference between 
Aikido & Aikijutsu
?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 14, 2003)

Aikijutsu is the mother Art of all jujutsu arts. This was the art of the samurai. The man who developed Aikido (Morihei Ueshiba) was a black belt in Aikijutsu. Alot of the movements are similar but religon play a big part in Ueshiba's Aikido. Not all jujutsu arts are the same. Some specialize in different area's. There probably more than 500 different styles of jutsu arts.
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Brother John (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Bob-
I didn't know that Jujutsu was younger than Aikijutsu. 
Isn't it also true that O'Sensei's extensive work in Kenjutsu had a profound effect on the foot & hand work w/in Aikido?

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 14, 2003)

Aikijutsu is based off defending against the sword. So you think he had some Kenjutsu training. I have the book on Budo teaching os the founder of Aikido, that his son Kisshomaru wrote. It has been awhile since I have read it.
Bob:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Feb 14, 2003)

no, Jujutsu is the mother. 

I believe you are a little bit confused.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 14, 2003)

Better go read some info on Aikijutsu.
Bob:asian:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Speaking of which, can you name some books on Aikijutsu and Aikido I could read? I would really appeciate it. :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Feb 15, 2003)

There are not too many books on Aikijutsu out there. I have seen one at most of the book stores, but it was pretty thin and did,t have much to it. On aikido there are several I have seen.

The Sphere of Aikido-A very thick book has a lot of cool drawings of the movements being done. The book I seen had a hard cover so it was pricey, $35 at less or more. 

Morihei Ueshiba Budo Teachings of the Founder of Aikido-This book I do have. Most of pictures are of Ueshiba in it doing different techniques. Has history of Aikido in it. Has 131 pages, hard cover book. Cost $19.00
Bob  :asian:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Right on. Thanks Bob. 

:asian:


----------



## brothershaw (Feb 22, 2003)

I believe aikijujutsu may also rely more on offbalancing to perform the technique which may also require or include atemi. Jujutsu depending on the style may focus less lon the offbalancing aspect prior to performing the lock or throw.  Aikido on the other hand generally speaking doenst prefer to use atemi (strikes) they generally prefer to use the oppenents initial momentum.
    Withaikijujutsu, aikido, and jujutsu alll being variations of the same stuff joint locks and throws, from my limited experience i would say aikijujutsu is in practice the middle ground between aikido and jujutsu although the parent art.
In other words  aikido focusing more on the off balancing and "softer" aspects, plus some reliigious stuff blended in, and jujutsu depending on the school going the other way, but there is still alot of overlap, and probably mainly variation in how particular locks, throws and techniques are executed.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *no, Jujutsu is the mother.
> 
> I believe you are a little bit confused. *



Without verifying first. I beleive that Aiki Jutsu is the mother art of all Jutsu arts. Others such as Aikido and Judo came from Jujutsu though.


----------

